# Post pics of Puppy, Teen, Adult!!



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

HI!
I am very interested to see what your goldens looked like as puppies/teens and now adults.
my pics are on my laptop, so I can't post any yet, I will try later tonight after I get off of work.
have fun1


----------



## rbuschone (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's Lager!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Before we got her








When we got her









I'm guessing 3 or 4 months









At 6 or 7 months









This 4th of July


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha... SamDog...


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

This is my Cedar at 8 weeks, 4-5months, and 11.5 months... I tried to put the most recent but it wouldnt upload!!

I dont have too many puppy pictures of Chloe on the computer so I cant show you her! Maybe ill try and find some after


----------



## aquagal (May 1, 2009)

*Simba's puppy pic at 6 wk,9wk,4 mth,10mth*

Simba's pics starting from when he was 6 weeks till current age


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly is not an adult yet but here's a pic of her at 2 months old and now at 8 months old!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, that last pic of Simba looks like my Sammy..


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie :








8 weeks of age...









5 months









6.5 months









Pic from this afternoon, Ritchie at 1 year


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London :








8 Weeks









5 Months









17 Months


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla :









8 weeks









6 Months









18 Months









2.5 years









Almost 3 years


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Chloe through the years*

I finally found some of Chloe... enjoy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm really enjoying all of the wonderful pictures!!!! :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny at 4 weeks



I'm guessing about 4 months:



And now:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Now Maggie:

As a pup... she's a purple girl for sure.



As a teen:

 

As an adult:


----------

